# Cambiar letra en display de 7 segmentos con dip switch



## oOoDavidoOo (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola, he querido formar letras en el display, para esto prendo los segmentos que necesito, pero cuando quiero cambiar temporalmente la letra, por ejempo tener una "H" y quiero cambiarla a una "L" y despues a un "0", tengo el problema de que me activa todos los segmentos por como los tengo puenteados, he oido de las compuertas de 3er estado, esta me podria servir de alguna manera? o que otra solucion podria tener sin tener que diseñar un nuevo decodificador?


en el diagrama uso un display de catodo comun, en la simulacion no sale como en el proto por eso no la subo, pero cuando selecciono cualquiera de las 2 se prende la "A", porque estan puenteados todos los segmentos, lo que quiero es poder separar las configuraciones


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2011)

Sin diagrama es muy dificil que te podamos ayudar.... no crees?


----------



## oOoDavidoOo (Ago 31, 2011)

en eso ando... solo un minuto mas


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 31, 2011)

hola justamente lo que necesitas es un decodificador, que circuito tienes montado, tienes un diagrama de partida o simplemente todo es manual? con un 7448 o 7447 puedes hacerlo pero depende de que es lo que has realizado hasta ahora.


----------



## oOoDavidoOo (Ago 31, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola justamente lo que necesitas es un decodificador, que circuito tienes montado, tienes un diagrama de partida o simplemente todo es manual? con un 7448 o 7447 puedes hacerlo pero depende de que es lo que has realizado hasta ahora.


no puedo utilizar el LS7448 porque lo que quiero manejar son letras no numeros


----------



## kiwhilario (Ago 31, 2011)

si tienes proteus creo q puedo hacer algo parecido a lo q necesitas con un par de transistores y resistencias. solo son 2 letras, verdad?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2011)

Para separarlos tienes que usar un buffer de tres estados (como ya te estabas imaginando) simplemente busca el 74ls244, cuando la señal G este en cero el buffer dejara pasar el dato de la entrada, cuando este en 1 se pondra en estado Z y se "desconectara" del display

Obviamente necesitas 4.. uno para cada letra..


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 31, 2011)

ok ya entendi con respecto a lo de las letras tienes razon, ahora no seria mas facil con un pic y hasta mas economico, bueno eso depente de la funcion del circuito, si es una practica educacional o experimentar, etc... bueno encontre esto que puede ser de ayuda el abcedario bueno casi en 7 segmentos.


----------



## kiwhilario (Sep 1, 2011)

hmm si se desea hacerlo con pic, todo es mas facil. Pero no creo que esa sea la idea.

aca presento una solucion a la pequeña problemática.

usé un transistor y una resistencia por letra. el transistor puede ser cualquiera de propósito general, estan en modo switch.
tambien le puse un 4017(contador jhonson), un boton y una resistencia adicional. Cada vez que se presiona el boton, la letra cambia. si se quiere se puede obviar lo último y simplemente colocar un switch de 4 posiciones (para las cuatro letras del mensaje)

hice la palabra "HOLA" por las dudas.


----------



## oOoDavidoOo (Sep 1, 2011)

kiwhilario dijo:


> si tienes proteus creo q puedo hacer algo parecido a lo q necesitas con un par de transistores y resistencias. solo son 2 letras, verdad?



la verdad es que pretendo poner un "HOLA", y lo quiero desplazar usando una ram y un registro de corrimiento



Chico3001 dijo:


> Para separarlos tienes que usar un buffer de tres estados (como ya te estabas imaginando) simplemente busca el 74ls244, cuando la señal G este en cero el buffer dejara pasar el dato de la entrada, cuando este en 1 se pondra en estado Z y se "desconectara" del display
> 
> Obviamente necesitas 4.. uno para cada letra..



esto me parece muy practico, el problema es que seria la primera vez que uso un tercer estado. ¿seria mucha molestia que pussieras algun esquema para poder darme una idea?



reyvilla dijo:


> ok ya entendi con respecto a lo de las letras tienes razon, ahora no seria mas facil con un pic y hasta mas economico, bueno eso depente de la funcion del circuito, si es una practica educacional o experimentar, etc... bueno encontre esto que puede ser de ayuda el abcedario bueno casi en 7 segmentos.



Lo malo que ando empezando apenas estoy aprendiendo memorias, como ya dije arriva pretendo hacer que el mensaje corra guardando cada posibilidad en una direccion de una ram y cambiando de direccion con un registro de corrimiento



kiwhilario dijo:


> hmm si se desea hacerlo con pic, todo es mas facil. Pero no creo que esa sea la idea.
> 
> aca presento una solucion a la pequeña problemática.
> 
> ...



este tambien se ve bastante conveniente mañana ire a consegir lo que me falta y lo provare a ver que tal queda. gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola oOoDavidoOo

Es muy probable que lo que estás tratando de hacer lo puedas lograr con los circuitos que aparecen en el siguiente enlace:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hola-display-7-segmentos-13622/index4.html#post446329_

En El Mensaje #14 De Illuminati Fechado 23/Mar/2010
Trae Adjunto Un Archivo .rar el cual contiene un circuito Desarrollado con LiveWire que pudiera servirte.

En El Mensaje #18 De rokko Fechado: 25/Mar/2010
Trae Adjunto Un Archivo .zip el cual contiene un circuito Desarrollado con Multisim 10 que pudiera servirte.

En El Mensaje #20 De MrCarlos Fechado: 27/Mar/2010
Trae Adjunto tres Archivos .zip los Cuales contienen circuitos Desarrollados con Multisim 10, Multisim 11 y LiveWire que pudieran servirte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2011)

oOoDavidoOo dijo:


> no puedo utilizar el LS7448 porque lo que quiero manejar son letras no numeros



Hola Amigo, debes utilizar diodos en configuracion OR-CABLEADA me explico?, de esta forma individualizas cada segmento.-


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 1, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, debes utilizar diodos en configuracion OR-CABLEADA me explico?, de esta forma individualizas cada segmento.-



Eso diria yo es lo mejor, tambien se llama matrix de diodos, como tenes NUNCA te funcionara el hechod e saturar un TR no indica que despues del dipswitch tus segmentos queden individuales pues pones en corto 2 o mas cuando los activas en el dipswitch, chauuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Porque no utilzas un display alfanúmerico ? o los de matriz de puntos, habia unos inteligentes que tenai una rom y se accedia a cada sigon por una conbinación digital


----------

